

What is HTML5? - phpzag
http://www.phpzag.com/what-is-html5/
Here we will discuss the basics of HTML5 document. Today HTML5 is one of the most exciting buzz in web circles. Actaully HTML5 is the new standard for HTML.<p>it is still a work in progress. However, the major browsers support many of the new HTML5 elements and APIs but not all.
======
sebphfx
there's vulgarization and vulgarization...I like the example of the required
tags. It's really accurate... not.

